# Steam Powered Bicycle



## Todd McBride (Jan 24, 2020)

Got this steam powered bicycle designed fabricated and working last summer, but there are a number of things I can improve on it with the new lathe including steam valve, flywheel, drive sprockets, feedwater pump,...


----------



## PeterT (Jan 24, 2020)

Impressive! 
I'd like to know more about the engine(s)& boiler(s) on your steam projects. Did you design it all yourself or based on some similar designs or..?


----------



## Todd McBride (Jan 25, 2020)

PeterT said:


> Impressive!
> I'd like to know more about the engine(s)& boiler(s) on your steam projects. Did you design it all yourself or based on some similar designs or..?


The boat had an engine in it that you buy as castings and then finish off yourself. The old guy in Seattle that built it in about 2000 did an OK job but I had to fix a few things to get it running smoothly and reversing properly. The boiler was bought by that guy too and it would have met ASME at one time. I had to rebuild and refit it too.

The bicycle boiler and engine were designed and built from scratch last spring. Did the design on TurboCAD, had the Hutterites at Rockyford laser cut the 1/8" parts from steel plate, and then scrounged up the pipe fittings, bicycle drive parts etc,, welded it up with my MIG and had it running in late June.


----------

